# Spring Midwest Slot Car Show



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Is there one?


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

April 13, 2008 
Mid West Slot Car Show
Highland Park Recreation Center
2450 Lincoln St
Highland, Indiana
Show opens at 10 am for the public
Hall is located approximately
1.5 miles south of the
I80/94 & US41 junction


Contact: Mike Dore [email protected] 

www.tsshobbies.com


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanks tbolt.


----------



## Fineousfingers (Apr 11, 2006)

How big would something like this be. 20 vendors tables, 200? Quite a drive for me for a small turnout...

Thanks

Jim


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

My guess for the fall one was about 50 vendors, though I may exagerate a bit. Everything in slot cars was there... I could have spent double the $200 I spent easily...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I will be there,
DRAGjet


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The fall show had over 85 tables occupied. Plenty of space for more! 
Al


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

i'l be there :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

So will I


----------



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

ajd350 was off in the table count, we had 98 tables and 50 vendors is about right
Looking for the spring show to be even better. Get your table reservations in early


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

It's about time you got here, Mike. Save one for me. Al


----------



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

Time is running out

Hotel reservations need to be made by March 15th, 2008 to hold the "show rate"
Use the promo code "slot" 
Amerihost 7813 Indianapolis Blvd Hammond IN 815-845-4678

If you need a table price is $30.00 prior to the 15th and $35.00 after helpers are $10.00 each 1 helper per table purchased
Floor rights will be available at the door on April 13th at 8AM $20.00 each 
Mike Dore 1848 Ridge Dr Freeport IL 61032 815-233-6541 or [email protected] 
pay pal accepted


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

I will be there!:woohoo:

Well worth the time and travel for anyone that loves slot cars!


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I'll be there. I can't miss the chance to pick up some cars or track, you can never have enough.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob Beers and I will be there.I'll have all the Dash cars and Bob will have two boat trailers and a tub track hooked up behind my Suburban.He thinks it's a moving van.I can only imagine what I'll be towing home.Tom Stumpf


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

tomhocars said:


> Bob Beers and I will be there.I'll have all the Dash cars and Bob will have two boat trailers and a tub track hooked up behind my Suburban.He thinks it's a moving van.I can only imagine what I'll be towing home.Tom Stumpf


Tom, are you going to be bringing some of your RWB 55's to sell at the show?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes.I'll have them for t-jet and afx


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Is Highland Indiana on Eastern time or Central time?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Central time. It is right near the Illinois border. Al


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I hope some of the venders will be selling the Tomy dual terminal track and the 18" turns. My want list is growing the closer the show date gets.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Last minute decision, I'll be there. We will be staying at the Amerihost hoping for some Saturday night buying/selling/trading.

Marty


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I hope all you folks have a great time. Unfortunately I won't be there. I've been bouncing between Hobbies for some time now. HO Railroading has been taking up most of my free time lately. Plus I'm hosting a race next weekend at my home and need to get things ready.

I plan on being there for the November Show. Plus there will be the AutoFest later this year. Randy.


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

41-willys said:


> I hope some of the venders will be selling the Tomy dual terminal track and the 18" turns. My want list is growing the closer the show date gets.


I'll see you at the show Bill...I'll be looking around for you :wave:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

triple20 said:


> I'll see you at the show Bill...I'll be looking around for you :wave:


I can't get there till around 11 or 11:30 Walter. Hope to see you and everyone else there.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great show spent way too much money!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Ditto, Though I did pick up some great deals... Thank you Jeff from Motor City and also Tom Stumpf


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I had a great time, meet up with friends, spent toooo much money and tried to hook a new guy into slots. I think it worked :thumbsup:


----------

